

WebSockets with Elixir – How to Sync Multiple Clients - efatsi
http://viget.com/extend/websockets-with-elixir-how-to-sync-multiple-clients

======
Matthias247
Websockets don't need warmup. If they do sometimes work like that they should
and sometimes not then there is something wrong. Either with your application
or your framework.

